# Herbal Insect Repellent!



## chickenista

The folks down in S&EP have been enjoying and benefitting from the fruits of my labor and I thought I would share with the rest of the class.
http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/sp...06-help-chickenista-im-being-eaten-alive.html

I make an insect repellent that actually works!
And it doesn't smell like citronella (blechy) and it isn't oil based, so it won't stain your clothing.

It is a blend of distillates, so it is as light as water.
And you could drink the entire bottle and suffer no ill effects whatsoever.
I don't think anyone should have to use chemicals on their kids!
Especially if you don't have to.

http://thehennerytraditionals.blogspot.com/p/liquid-swat.html

This is it.
And I offer Traditional, Rose, Lavender, Bee Balm, African Blue Basil and Patchouli. I am thinking about a cedar scent for the manly men. I will have to try that one out.
If there is a scent that you would like, just add it into the 'note to seller' section of paypal.

And because I am an HTer, I do happily accept cleverly disguised cash as well. Just drop me a PM and I can get my info to you.

Thanks for looking!
And I hope I can help you to be mosquito, gnat and tick free!


----------



## beaglebiz

I'm on my second bottle. No bites at all this year. This stuff is really awesome.


----------



## keztrelle

Just sent PM w/ an order.


----------



## cloudhidden

Wow. You guys are freakin me out w your mosquito stories! We don't have them here much at all. Right on the water or up in the mountains we do, but even then they are slow pipsqueaks. I never get bit unless I go looking for trouble.
However, I love to fish (where there ARE mosquitoes) and my dog loves the river (where there are lots of ticks). 
I put frontline TRITAK on him earlier this year and for 4 days he was completely miserable, unable to sit still or sleep, running like something was biting his butt, crying, and behaving strangely in other ways. I will never do anything like this to my best friend again, whether or not I find a means of repelling biters. 
But the ticks around here often carry diseases, some of which cause paralysis until the tick is discovered and removed. Left in place, it is potentially fatal.
What a blessing to have something the dog and I can both use safely-and smell good too??? WOW. 
I'm going to take everyone's word for it and get some! So glad you posted this thread


----------



## calliemoonbeam

I have to say that I've tried every product I could find over the years, and I've never found anything that worked even half as well as this! I would recommend this to anyone with mosquito problems. 

I now have the original scent and the patchouli and love them both. I also have an order in right now for rose and lavender.  Thanks again Chickenista!

This review on the product website is from me, not sure why it messed up my name:

"I just wanted to say this stuff is a miracle in a bottle! Iâve been a âmosquito magnetâ my whole life, being eaten up even when friends around me didnât get a single bite. I used this spray while working outside in the hot, humid Oklahoma summer all this weekendâ¦and ended up with only TWO bites! I think those are just where I didnât spray well enough. I canât say enough good things about this spray. I bought one bottle of the original scent, but plan to order a couple more in different scents. Thank you so much!"


----------



## beaglebiz

I tried to post a review on the site...and it asks for a "profile"?..
Anyway, i thought id mention...
Rosie (our dog and best friend) was playing around in the yard when I was doing a bit of gardening...the gnats were flying around her head like crazy. Guess what I did? Yep. Sprayed her little dog head. She didnt like the spraying itself, but it was over quickly. Gnats stayed away.
My middle son used it camping with the boy scouts...on the Kennnebunk river in Maine and Mt Washington NH...he didnt come home with any bites at all, and he slept outside for 7 nights!


----------



## rickpaul

Hi, just ordered a 14oz bottle from you, I forgot to say I wanted Lavendar, is it to late now ? thanks a lot............rick


----------



## rickpaul

What does S&EP mean ? thanks ..........rick


----------



## calliemoonbeam

Rick, S&EP is the Surival and Emergency Preparedness board, listed down close to the bottom.  That's where the original discussion began about the Liquid Swat. Thanks to Ernie asking about it, a lot of us made the discovery of this great item!


----------



## chickenista

rickpaul said:


> Hi, just ordered a 14oz bottle from you, I forgot to say I wanted Lavendar, is it to late now ? thanks a lot............rick


Nope.
I just got home from work.
The lavender is yours.


----------



## rickpaul

Thanks a lot Chick.........rick


----------



## ntjpm

I bought the Blue Basil as I have 3 men in my life and thought they would appreciate the more masculine smell. In fact they loved it so much that by the 3rd evening of being outside my youngest now brings me the bottle and asks me to spray him down. It works wonderful and the only place I got bit was were I didn't spray (on my clothes, yes they bit me through my clothes). I LOVE this stuff and will be buying more soon. 
THANK YOU Chickenista! 
Tracy in WA


----------



## chickenista

All of the paid orders are going out in the morning...
with the exception of lavender.
I have to pick and distill more tomorrow,
so those will go out Monday!


----------



## Tiempo

It's great stuff, I'll be ordering more soon


----------



## flowergurl

Mine came today.  I haven't tried it yet but Dh says it smells like spaghetti. LOL
We ordered the bee balm scent.


----------



## chickenista

More going out in the AM.
If you have ordered.. keep an eye out!


----------



## flowergurl

I wanted to test mine tonight, but the little plastic part where the spray comes out is broke in half. I will pick up a small spray bottle tomorrow to put it in.


----------



## Tommyice

Chickenista's liquid swat is blue eyed blonde mosquito magnet approved. I'm currently in 1000 Islands on vacation and have received 1 bite--on the only spot I missed spraying. Skeeters just buzz around me but are not receiving clearance to land.LOL.

Worth every penny!!


----------



## Honeymoon Acres

Well, you all have convinced me to give it a try. We have an abundance of mosquitos and gnats this year


----------



## flowergurl

I guess the skitters in Ks aren't as picky as other places. I went outside to do some weeding tonight and i was getting lots of bites. My husband was going to town ( just down the street) and I asked him to get me a spray bottle. 
He came back and filled it up with the spray i got. He sprayed me down good and then I went back to work. The skitters found me just as tasty after my spray down as before.  I saw no difference for me.
When I came inside my boston terriers smelled it and started licking my legs..??
My husband says it smells like spaghetti to him.
I really wanted this to work for me as I liked the idea of a safe mosquito repellent.


----------



## Taratunafish

Chickenista!! I just placed an order for a 4oz bottle but forgot to message that I would like rose scent. 
Donna Carter
Hydes Md
The gnats and flies are terrible this year and while I have my can of OFF in my gardening bucket, I really don't like using it. 

Thanks much.

-Taratunafish/Donna Carter


----------



## chickenista

I see it, Donna!
It will go out in the AM.



And the other orders are going out in the AM as well.


----------



## Loriann1971

Received our bottles and used them right away. The kids and I spent and entire evening out in the garden and in the pasture cleaning out the goat pens and not a bite on any of us! 

I have tried everything and nothing has worked...we have been eaten alive all summer. We are so happy with this spray! It is just amazing.


----------



## chickenista

Yay! I am so glad Loriann!

I am sure the kids are just thrilled that they are able to work cleaning goat pens with no excuses!  And no bites.
Glad that I could help.


----------



## Loriann1971

They are 5, 6 & 9, so helping is still fun to them. LOL


----------



## motdaugrnds

Chickenista, I sure hope you put the right address on the bottle I ordered as it has not arrived as yet.


----------



## chickenista

I returned your email with the tracking number showing it was delivered several weeks ago... It may be under a bush or in your neighbor's hands. 
That happens here.. we give packages back to our neighbors. Not so much the other way around.


----------



## motdaugrnds

I am feeling so stupid at this moment as I just went out to the mail box and saw nothing in it except the leather string I had used to tie some pamphlets together so as to make it easier for the mailwoman to pick them up. As I looked in the box to see if there was anything else, I noticed a small box that had been pushed waaaay back to the back of the box. It was from "The Hennery".   Apparently it had been in the back of my mail box all these weeks.....now you might understand why I am hesitant to look for the bee hive I'm battling with...............

WOW does this smell great! Thank you very much!

Do you make anything that wards off *biting flies? *My guineas and free-ranging chickens have done a great job taking care of ticks. (Only found 3-4 on me and less than a dozen on both dogs this whole year.) Then this "Liquid Swat" will take care of mosquitoes and gnats. I also use "Fly Predator" to take care of regular flies and it works great. However, I've found nothing as yet that will keep the biting flies away. Sure would be nice if you had something or maybe you're experimenting with something?


----------



## chickenista

Oh great!
I am so glad that you found it!

And we don't, thank goodness, have the biting flies here, but try it.
Spray some on and go annoy the flies.

If they are going after you for food, it should deter them.
If they are biting out of meanness and spite, then no.

I have to head out to work, but I can look into 'Why Flies Bite' when I get home.


----------



## Rita

I placed an order thru PayPal yesterday. I hope it went thru O.K. Thanks, Rita


----------



## chickenista

Yours is already on the way, Rita!


----------



## Rita

It arrived yesterday. Fast service!


----------



## 1stTexan

Would it work for fleas and ticks on my dogs?


----------



## chickenista

If you gave them a total bath.
If you kept them constantly sprayed,
but not really feasible.

Because everywhere they would walk or sprawl they would come in contact with more fleas or the eggs etc..

It doesn't kill, just deter.

If you tried it, you could put my kid through college though.


----------



## 355946

I received the spray and the balm intact. They were well packed and protected. Thank you.


----------



## beaglebiz

I do spray it on my dogs face when there is a halo of gnats flying around her face...and she gives me a dirty look...
but the bugs vamoose 
its nice to know nothing in there will harm her eyes


----------



## chickenista

I spray it on my dogs' faces as well.
It keeps the gnats and mosquitos from bugging them.
Mine don't give the dirty looks anymore.


----------

